# Tuner TV Tubestick non reconnu



## Laurent38 (30 Avril 2007)

Bonjour !

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un tuner TV Tubestick d'Equinux (clé USB) et ce dernier n'est pas reconnu par le logiciel The tube de mon iMac Intel. Je l'ai d'abord branché sur un hub USB avant d'essayer un des ports USB : j'espère que ça ne l'a pas flingué !? Est-ce possible ? Avez vous une solution ?


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2007)

ca peut pas l'avoir flingué si tu l'as branché sur un port USB 
apres, es ce qu'il y a de la lumiere (ca serait bien qu'il y ai un voyant lumineux )


----------



## Laurent38 (1 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ca peut pas l'avoir flingué si tu l'as branché sur un port USB
> apres, es ce qu'il y a de la lumiere (ca serait bien qu'il y ai un voyant lumineux )



Tant mieux, je ne l'ai branché QUE sur un port USB  , par contre il y a un voyant lumineux mais il ne s'allume pas quand je le branche .


----------



## GLX (3 Mai 2007)

Laurent38 a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un tuner TV Tubestick d'Equinux (clé USB) et ce dernier n'est pas reconnu par le logiciel The tube de mon iMac Intel. Je l'ai d'abord branché sur un hub USB avant d'essayer un des ports USB : j'espère que ça ne l'a pas flingué !? Est-ce possible ? Avez vous une solution ?



Dans tes infos système (Menu pomme/à propos de ce Mac/plus d'infos), est-il reconnu ?
tu devrais avoir un truc du genre :

DVB-T 2 :

  Version :    2.00
  Alimentation du BUS (mA) :    500
  Vitesse :    Jusquà 480 Mb/s
  Fabricant :    Afatech
  Identifiant du produit :    0x9015
  Numéro de série :    010101010600001
  Identifiant du fournisseur :    0x15a4

Dans l'affirmative : 
Essaye de créer un nouvel utilisateur et branche ton stick.
Le SAV mentionne aussi un éventuel conflit avec eyeTV


----------



## Laurent38 (3 Mai 2007)

GLX a dit:


> Dans l'affirmative :
> Essaye de créer un nouvel utilisateur et branche ton stick.



Excellent !!!!! Je viens de faire ton opération (création d'un nouveau compte, j'avais déjà fait la manip en allant dans le menu "à propos") et ça fonctionne ! Du coup je suis obligé de me connecter sur un autre compte. D'où vient ce problème ? Suis-je condamné à ne me connecter qu'avec l'autre compte ? Où as-tu péché l'info, sur Internet ?

En tout cas un grand merci pour l'info   J'avais peur que mon tuner ne sois HS


----------



## GLX (3 Mai 2007)

J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me
pour les infos syst&#232;me : c'est la r&#233;ponse que j'ai eu de l'assistance equinux.
pour le nouveau compte : id&#233;e personnelle; partir avec une session bien propre.

Mais comme tu le dis &#231;a ne r&#233;soud pas le probl&#232;me et moi je n'ai pas envie d'abandonner ma session.
Je te sugg&#232;re de les contacter, ils se bougeront peut-&#234;tre...
En attendant, j'ai regard&#233; si j'avais pas des prefpanes en plus et lanc&#233; la console pour voir les messages qu'elle affiche quand je connecte le stick.
je te mets en MP la copie (que j'ai envoy&#233; &#224; Equinux), regarde si tu as la m&#234;me chose.
tu as essay&#233; avec l'iBook et avec l'iMac ?


----------



## Laurent38 (3 Mai 2007)

GLX a dit:


> tu as essayé avec l'iBook et avec l'iMac ?



Je n'ai essayé qu'avec l'iMac. Mais pour moi en fait, je n'ai pas eu à créer de nouveau compte, j'ai juste utilisé un autre compte qui n'est pas un compte administateur. Donc peut-être que le problème vient du statut du compte. J'attends ton message et je leur enverrai également un message ; qui sait, dans la prochaine version le bug sera peut-être corrigé


----------



## GLX (3 Mai 2007)

Laurent38 a dit:


> Je n'ai essayé qu'avec l'iMac. Mais pour moi en fait, je n'ai pas eu à créer de nouveau compte, j'ai juste utilisé un autre compte qui n'est pas un compte administateur. Donc peut-être que le problème vient du statut du compte. J'attends ton message et je leur enverrai également un message ; qui sait, dans la prochaine version le bug sera peut-être corrigé



tu n'acceptes pas les messages privés... moi si --> contacte moi en indiquant ton email.


----------



## pampelune (10 Mai 2007)

Vous l'avez achet&#233; o&#249; votre tubestick ? sur leur site ou dans un magasin ?


----------



## GLX (10 Mai 2007)

pampelune a dit:


> Vous l'avez acheté où votre tubestick ? sur leur site ou dans un magasin ?


moi c'est sur le site Equinux. J'ai bien sur contacté le SAV.
à noter : une nouvelle version du soft est dispo; à première vue, en plus : export vers iMovie et timeshifting.

Bon elle marche mieux chez moi (accès aux préférences, par exemple) mais ma clé n'est toujours pas reconnue sur ma session. Je ne peux pas régler les chaînes.

pour info, si ça fait étincelle pour l'un de vous, la console indique :

2007-05-10 13:14:51.426 TheTube[339] invalid drawable
2007-05-10 13:14:54.613 TheTube[339] *** Assertion failure in -[NSMenuItem initWithTitle:action:keyEquivalent:], Menus.subproj/NSMenuItem.m:140
2007-05-10 13:14:54.613 TheTube[339] Exception raised during posting of notification.  Ignored.  exception: Invalid parameter not satisfying: aString != nil
Warning: unrecognized command line flag -psn_0_3014657

c'est comme avant sauf la dernière ligne apparue avec cette version 1.1


----------



## mogyump (10 Mai 2007)

GLX a dit:


> à noter : une nouvelle version du soft est dispo; à première vue, en plus : export vers iMovie et timeshifting.



Bonjour, j'ai en effet mis à jour le logiciel en espérant régler mon problème avec la fonction auto-tune. Le logiciel TheTube reconnait bien la clé mais une fois jumelée avec ce dernier il suffit d'après la notice de laisser TheTube chercher les chaines tout seul grâce à la fonction "auto-tune" malheureusement la barre de chargement s'affiche pour 76 chaines mais en fin de compte ne les trouve pas. Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?


----------



## GLX (10 Mai 2007)

mogyump a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai en effet mis à jour le logiciel en espérant régler mon problème avec la fonction auto-tune. Le logiciel TheTube reconnait bien la clé mais une fois jumelée avec ce dernier il suffit d'après la notice de laisser TheTube chercher les chaines tout seul grâce à la fonction "auto-tune" malheureusement la barre de chargement s'affiche pour 76 chaines mais en fin de compte ne les trouve pas. Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?



Il me semble que ton pb est différent du mien ou de celui de Laurent38.
Moi, dans les préférences/channel/select your country, aucun pays n'apparaît (à priori la clé n'est pas reconnue : au lancement de l'application la fenêtre affiche d'ailleurs no device connected).

Est-ce que tu es sur d'avoir un signal suffisemment fort ?
As-tu essayé avec une antenne de toit ?
Reçois-tu la TNT correctement sur un autre appareil ?


----------



## Laurent38 (11 Mai 2007)

mogyump a dit:


> TheTube chercher les chaines tout seul grâce à la fonction "auto-tune" malheureusement la barre de chargement s'affiche pour 76 chaines mais en fin de compte ne les trouve pas. Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?



Comme le dit GLX je pense à un problème de réception : j'ai eu le même souci avec l'antenne fournie et tout est rentré dans l'ordre en me branchant sur l'antenne de toit.


----------



## Pouasson (22 Mai 2007)

Bon j'ouvre pas un autre fil pour &#231;a, mais j'fais part de mon d&#233;go&#251;t et de mon indignation.

J'ai command&#233; le tubestick. je l'ai re&#231;u aujourd'hui... du moins j'ai re&#231;u la bo&#238;te... voil&#224;.
Le CD et l'antenne, c'est tout ce qu'il y avait dedans. Le paquet UPE &#233;tait clean &#224; priori, mais le paquet Equinux ne l'&#233;tait pas... j'me suis fait entubesticker en beaut&#233; de 40 euros, et &#233;tant &#233;tudiant, c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal comme somme.

J'leur ai envoy&#233; un mail plut&#244;t "insatisfait", mais j'me fais pas d'illusions.... pfff


----------



## Laurent38 (22 Mai 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> J'ai commandé le tubestick. je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui... du moins j'ai reçu la boîte... voilà.
> Le CD et l'antenne, c'est tout ce qu'il y avait dedans.



Question bête, as-tu retourné la boite ? Car le tuner TV se trouve de l'autre côté du carton. On ne sait jamais !


----------



## Laurent38 (22 Mai 2007)

Je me réponds à moi même, mais pour ceux qui seraient dans mon cas, Equinux étudie la question. Après de nombreux méls concerant, entre autre ma configuration, l'étude se poursuit et je ne désespère pas une solution ou une mise à jour.


----------



## Pouasson (22 Mai 2007)

T'inqui&#232;tes pas que j'l'ai retourn&#233;e la bo&#238;bo&#238;te. Et ce plusieurs fois, fouill&#233;e de fond en comble. Mais j'ai rien. Juste un CD (ouvert!!) et l'antenne.


----------



## Laurent38 (23 Mai 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> T'inquiètes pas que j'l'ai retournée la boîboîte. Et ce plusieurs fois, fouillée de fond en comble. Mais j'ai rien. Juste un CD (ouvert!!) et l'antenne.



Je ne m'inquiète pas, c'est juste que parfois dans l'empressement et l'énervement on oublie le plus évident !
Et ils t'ont répondu Equinux ?


----------



## Pouasson (23 Mai 2007)

J'ai envoy&#233; le mail hier apr&#232;s-midi, et ils indiquent une r&#233;ponse assur&#233;e dans les 2 &#224; 3 jours... so wait & see.... mais j'ai vraiment les boules... moi qui avait une enti&#232;re confiance dans les commandes internet, j'suis carr&#233;ment blas&#233; l&#224;...


----------



## Pouasson (29 Mai 2007)

J'viens de recevoir ce mail, suite &#224; un mail rageur que j'leur ai envoy&#233; : 




> Hi Benjamin,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to write to us with your concern regarding
> equinux products. My name is Dennis and I am happy to assist you further.
> ...




...


J'esp&#232;re VRAIMENT que j'vais en recevoir un neuf. Sinon &#231;a va chier des moutons.


----------



## Laurent38 (30 Mai 2007)

Comme quoi il ne faut peut-être pas désespérer !?!


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Mai 2007)

J'ai eu &#233;galement affaire avec le SAV d'Equinux et ils sont


----------



## Pouasson (31 Mai 2007)

Vi, ne pas d&#233;sesp&#233;rer... n'emp&#234;che, j'ai failli &#234;tre d&#233;go&#251;t&#233; &#224; vie des commandes par internet... :'(

Et oui aussi pour le SAV, ils ont l'air nickel 

Vivement apr&#232;s-demain, j'veux tester ce TubeStick moi &#224; force


----------



## Pouasson (1 Juin 2007)

Bon, alors rien &#224; dire. J'ai re&#231;u le Tubestick, complet cette fois, et &#231;a marche du tonnerre.
L'antenne fournie est pourrie, mais j'l'ai branch&#233; (le Tubestick) dans une antenne portative d'int&#233;rieur et j'capte 23 cha&#238;nes d&#233;j&#224; ^^

Donc j'imagine que sur mon antenne de toit &#231;a doit &#234;tre encore mieux 


The Tube est un bon logiciel je trouve 

Et enfin, j'ai pas eu de probl&#232;me de reconnaissance (vous vous en seriez dout&#233;s) avec mon MB C2D


----------



## pampelune (2 Août 2007)

Je viens de le commander et reçu en 2j. Super !

Par contre la réception avec l'antenne fournie (je suis à c$oté de la tour Eiffel), est pas top. Ca marche une fois sur 2 alors qu'il m'a trouvé 23 chaines.

Résultat, j'ai essayé avec mon antenne de toît, mais ce qui est étonnant, c'est que j'ai des saccades...ça viendrait de mon Imac G5 ? qui certes a 2,5 ans mais tout de même...:mouais:


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2007)

C'est vrai que l'antenne int&#233;gr&#233;e :mouais:


----------



## Laurent38 (2 Août 2007)

pampelune a dit:


> Par contre la réception avec l'antenne fournie (je suis à c$oté de la tour Eiffel), est pas top. Ca marche une fois sur 2 alors qu'il m'a trouvé 23 chaines.
> 
> Résultat, j'ai essayé avec mon antenne de toît, mais ce qui est étonnant, c'est que j'ai des saccades...ça viendrait de mon Imac G5 ? qui certes a 2,5 ans mais tout de même...:mouais:



C'est vrai que l'antenne fournie il faut l'oublier... Par contre, pour ce qui est des saccades - il est vrai que j'ai un iMac Core 2 Duo avec 256 Mo de mémoire vidéo - j'en ai eu parfois mais dans l'ensemble pas de soucis. Donc peut-être que parfois la réception est en cause. Il faut voir si le problème persiste.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2007)

pampelune a dit:


> Jce qui est étonnant, c'est que j'ai des saccades...ça viendrait de mon Imac G5 ? qui certes a 2,5 ans mais tout de même...:mouais:



Si c'était le cas, j'en aurais aussi sur mon PM G4/733 de 2001, qui n'a qu'une carte vidéo 32 Mo ! A moins que tes saccades ne se manifestent qu'en numérique ? (Ayant la Freebox, je n'ai pas besoin de tuner TNT, mon boîtier Firewire Formac ne fait que les chaînes analogiques).

Je vois deux origines possibles pour tes saccades : Si c'est sur la TNT, j'en ai parfois aussi sur mon téléviseur (à tuner TNT intégré), donc ça vient de l'émetteur, et sinon tu peux aussi suspecter l'USB, si tu as beaucoup de périphériques connectés dessus : l'USB (1 et 2) partage la bande passante à parts égales entre tous les périphériques connectés sur le même contrôleur (en principe un iMac G5 en a deux), donc si en même temps que ton tuner tu as branché une souris, un clavier, une imprimante, un scanner et un disque dur externe, compte tenu des inévitables collisions de paquets que l'USB2 ne gère pas, la bande passante dispo pour le tuner peut très bien devenir limite !


----------



## ypos (5 Mars 2008)

Très intéressé par ce produit, je voulais savoir si vos expériences et les problèmes que vous aviez pu rencontrer, notamment au niveau de la reconnaissance (obligé de passer par une autre session) avaient été réglé ?

Car je viens d'avoir mon iMac 24" 2,4 GHz (enfin !), et j'aimerais bien en profiter pour me débarrasser de ma télé, sachant que je la regarde peu, et que pour les films, c'est DVD + videopro de toutes façons.

Je voulais savoir aussi ce qu'il en était de la qualité sans passer par une antenne rateau, donc en gors avec la petite antenne fournie... si j'ai bien compris, c'est dégueu, mais dégueu dégueu genre inregardable, ou juste pas super propre ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## Laurent38 (5 Mars 2008)

Pour ce qui est des problèmes de reconnaissance c'est réglé (pour ma part du moins) ! Depuis une dernière mise-à-jour, plus de problème.
Par contre, il faut oublier l'antenne fournie. Car avec la TNT c'est plus comme avec le herztien, c'est du tout ou rien  , c'est à dire que le tuner ne trouve aucune chaîne ! La seule solution, qui fonctionne correctement d'ailleurs  , c'est de se brancher sur l'antenne collective.

Pour moi ça reste un bon produit et je garde un très bon souvenir du SAV (nombreux messages échangés pour le bug de reconnaissance  ).


----------



## ypos (5 Mars 2008)

Oki merci 

Comment as-tu réglé ton problème de reconnaissance finalement ?

Et enfin, j'ai lu attentivement le test de Mac Gé, et à aucun moment il n'est souligné qu'on peut passer en plein écran avec slt la chaîne qu'on regarde. J'imagine que c'est bien le cas, mais je pose quand même la question à tout hasard ?


----------



## Laurent38 (5 Mars 2008)

> Comment as-tu réglé ton problème de reconnaissance finalement ?



Tout seul après une mise-à-jour !



> Et enfin, j'ai lu attentivement le test de Mac Gé, et à aucun moment il n'est souligné qu'on peut passer en plein écran avec slt la chaîne qu'on regarde. J'imagine que c'est bien le cas, mais je pose quand même la question à tout hasard ?



Pour tout dire, comme j'ai déménagé il y a quelques mois et je n'utilise provisoirement plus mon tuner TV (pas de prise d'antenne dans la pièce où est l'ordi). Donc, je fais ici appel à mes souvenirs et il me semble bien que l'on peut regarder une chaîne en plein écran. Voilà, maintenant d'autres personnes confirmeront peut-être mon propos !


----------



## ypos (5 Mars 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide en tout cas 

S'il y a d'autres users qui peuvent me faire partager leur expérience, ce serait génial 



PS : je compte l'acheter d'occase (cf petite annonce dans MacGé : http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/15600/cat/24), mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait activer le logiciel en ligne auprs de Equinux après une période de 15 jours de démo... je me demande si cela ne risque pas de poser un problème du coup ?


----------



## Laurent38 (5 Mars 2008)

ypos a dit:


> mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait activer le logiciel en ligne auprs de Equinux après une période de 15 jours de démo... je me demande si cela ne risque pas de poser un problème du coup ?



Je ne sais pas si ça te posera un problème (car en utilisant les identifiants du vendeur ça devrait passer), mais effectivement il faut s'enregistrer en ligne pour passer de la version démo à la version normale !


----------



## ypos (5 Mars 2008)

Laurent38 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si ça te posera un problème (car en utilisant les identifiants du vendeur ça devrait passer), mais effectivement il faut s'enregistrer en ligne pour passer de la version démo à la version normale !


Où sont-ils ? Dans la boîte ? Ref du code barre ? Numéro de série ?

En fait, d'après l'annonce, le carton n'a pas été ouvert, donc je demande afin de bien pouvoir tout vérifier au moment de la transaction


----------



## Laurent38 (5 Mars 2008)

ypos a dit:


> En fait, d'après l'annonce, le carton n'a pas été ouvert, donc je demande afin de bien pouvoir tout vérifier au moment de la transaction



Il suffit juste de s'enregistrer sur Internet avec le num. de série dans la boîte (c'est toi ensuite qui choisit ton identifiant). Donc si la boîte n'a jamais été ouverte c'est que le vendeur ne s'est pas déjà enregistré, donc pas de soucis


----------



## ypos (12 Mars 2008)

Ok, merci pour tes réponses... ça y est, j'ai franchi le pas (merci à fredmac75), en revanche, j'ai encore qques questions 

1. comment activer son compte auprès d'equinux.
Je vais bien sur "Activate TheTube", et là il me demande mon "equinux ID" et mon "password"... or moi j'ai "l'Activation Code" (VW4S-xxxx-xxxx) et le "Box ID" (6 chiffres).
J'ai bien essayé de les rentrer, mais il ne les accepte pas ("Wrong equinux ID and/or password").

2. j'ai testé la petite antenne, et ce n'est en effet pas génial, il ne reconnaît que Canal +.
Pour l'antenne de toit, c'est top en revanche, par contre, je n'ai que 14 chaînes, et surtout il me manque les indispensables : France 2, France 3, France 5 et Arte... (j'ai France 4 en revanche, mais pas France Ô ni la LCP mais ça ça m'est égal).
Y a-t-il une solution ?


----------



## Laurent38 (12 Mars 2008)

ypos a dit:


> 1. comment activer son compte auprès d'equinux.
> Je vais bien sur "Activate TheTube", et là il me demande mon "equinux ID" et mon "password"... or moi j'ai "l'Activation Code" (VW4S-xxxx-xxxx) et le "Box ID" (6 chiffres).
> J'ai bien essayé de les rentrer, mais il ne les accepte pas ("Wrong equinux ID and/or password").
> 
> ...



1. C'est à toi de créer ton equinux ID et ton mot de passe en créant un nouveau compte ; ensuite, si je me souvient bien, on te demande d'enregistrer le produit.

2. Pour les chaînes manquantes, je n'ai pas de réponse  : normalement tu reçoit TOUT le bouquet TNT (France TV compris)


----------



## ypos (12 Mars 2008)

Bon, comme je suis un peu un boulet sur ce coup là, je m'auto-réponds pour le point 1 :
il suffit de créer son compte auprès d'equinux, comme me l'avais d'ailleurs dit Laurent 38, et c'est après que le code d'activation est demandé.

Donc l'activation est ok désormais, pas de soucis 

En revanche, pour ce qui est des chaînes et de la qualité de la réception, pour l'instant, je reste circonspect...
N'ayant donc pas France 2, France 3, France 5 ou encore Arte dans un premier temps, j'ai relancé un scan des chaînes après avoir mis à jour TheTube, et là surprise... elles apparaissent toutes, en revanche, TF1 a désormais disparu 
Sans compter que la qualité de réception de France 2 et tutti quanti est vraiment très mauvaise. Ca saccade dans tous les sens, pas vraiment regardable... pourtant, je suis bien branché sur l'antenne collective (du toit).
Étant sur Paris (gare du nord), je suis quand même très étonné...


----------



## ypos (12 Mars 2008)

Merci une nouvelle fois Laurent pour tes réponses, nos messages se sont croisés 

Pour ce qui est des chaînes et de ma réception, voici un petit screenshot...






On voit la piètre qualité de l'image, et les chaînes manquantes : TF1, mais aussi TMC et NRJ12.
A noter que je reçois en revanche Terre d'Infos que je ne connaissais pas. Pour ce qui est de la liste qu'on peut voir, il semblerait que je reçoive Canal + quand c'est en clair, les autres chaînes (les 7 dernières de la liste) étant payantes, je ne les reçois pas bien sûr.


----------



## Laurent38 (12 Mars 2008)

ypos a dit:


> En revanche, pour ce qui est des chaînes et de la qualité de la réception, pour l'instant, je reste circonspect...
> N'ayant donc pas France 2, France 3, France 5 ou encore Arte dans un premier temps, j'ai relancé un scan des chaînes après avoir mis à jour TheTube, et là surprise... elles apparaissent toutes, en revanche, TF1 a désormais disparu
> Sans compter que la qualité de réception de France 2 et tutti quanti est vraiment très mauvaise. Ca saccade dans tous les sens, pas vraiment regardable... pourtant, je suis bien branché sur l'antenne collective (du toit).
> Étant sur Paris (gare du nord), je suis quand même très étonné...



J'ai peur que ton antenne ait des soucis si la qualité est mauvaise et si des chaînes disparaissent et réapparaissent. A vérifier avec des voisins qui auraient la TNT.


----------



## ypos (12 Mars 2008)

Arf, voilà qui serait bien balot


----------



## Laurent38 (12 Mars 2008)

ypos a dit:


> Arf, voilà qui serait bien balot



Je ne te le fais pas dire   Essais déjà de voir si ça vient bien de là !


----------



## ypos (12 Mars 2008)

J'ai bien peur que ça ne vienne de là en effet...

J'ai recherché à nouveau les chaînes, et il m'a trouvé les mêmes, toujours sans TF1...
Non pas que je sois fana de la une bien au contraire même, mais étant amateur de foot et de F1, c'est l'une des raisons pour laquelle je "m'embête" à avoir la TNT, sans quoi comme déjà dit, pour tout ce qui est film et série, c'est vidéopro...

Que faire 
Acheter une antenne intérieure et remettre des ... sans avoir la certitude que ce sera mieux pour autant...
Qq'un a-t-il déjà testé cette solution ?


----------



## ypos (12 Mars 2008)

Bon bah maintenant c'est l'inverse... j'ai TF1 et il me manque F2, F3, F5, FÔ et LCP.... heeeeeeelllllppppp pleaaaaaaase :rateau:


----------



## ypos (14 Mars 2008)

Rappel des faits : dans un premier temps, je captais soit le bouquet France Télévision (F2, F3, F5, FÔ, Arte et la LCP), soit celui de TF1 (TF1, puis les autres chaînes, payantes, à savoir Eurosport France, LCI, TF6)...

Finalement, j'arrive à tout capter désormais (depuis je suis passé de 1 Go à 4 Go de RAM, lien de cause à effet ? a priori, je ne vois pas pourquoi), et j'ai donc 29 chaînes dont 22 en clair (Canal + uniquement quand c'est en clair).







Evidemment, le tout sur l'antenne de l'immeuble (gare du nord, Paris) la petite antenne livrée étant clairement trop limitée... 
Donc pour moi qui voulais gagner de la place en virant ma télé (pour les films et séries, j'ai un vidéopro), je suis pleinement satisfait   

De plus, petite cerise sur le gâteau, depuis les dernières mise à jour de TheTube, on peut enfin faire une pause en direct et reprendre le programme où on l'avait laissé.


----------

